# Ruhla May Not Be A Russian But Is A Bit Like To Me



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi my new watch and i am well please with it very chunky and heavy keeping good time in good con imho not sure when she was made do you know maybe 60s or 70s its a bit like a russian to me but i have not took the back of it not sure how to do it can you help if i have put this in the wrong place sorry but it looks just right with my other russians watches still waiting for to more to come .all the best woody77


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

East Germany (GDR) is close enough for me 

That's a corker - seen these, but never in that good condition. Good catch!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

oh yeah, that is a fantastic catch! Look at that thing, it's beautiful!


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

nice -but was the attraction the mermaid! :man_in_love:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

What a great looking watch :thumbsup:

just dont take the back off,its prolly a 1 jewel movement, most of the Ruhla's i have had are,

so in that respect nothing like a Russian 

Cheers Martin


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Much better condition than mine - though I still like it the way it is - and the mermaid is pristine on mine!


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

very nice woody ! what xmas cracker did you get that out of lol?

taffyman


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi thank you all for the nice comments .just went on the net and seen this one the same watch but i thike my one is a bit better he says its 70s item number 180727280307 all the best woody77.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice catch Woody decent little watches Rhula, you'll find a simple pin pallet under the hood.

Here's my "chrono"










Kev


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> just dont take the back off,its prolly a 1 jewel movement, most of the Ruhla's i have had are,
> 
> so in that respect nothing like a Russian


What kind of movement is it? Electric or something?


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > just dont take the back off,its prolly a 1 jewel movement, most of the Ruhla's i have had are,
> ...


Just your most basic pin pallet, which despite that, mine is super accurate and never misses a beat. I had the chrono as well, which is also very basic. The chrono hand rotates permanently, but one pusher will temporarily stop the hand, so you can read off the elapsed time, the other pusher will reset the hand back to zero.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice looking watch - congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

KevG said:


> Nice catch Woody decent little watches Rhula, you'll find a simple pin pallet under the hood.
> 
> Here's my "chrono"
> 
> ...


hi very nice i was looking at one when i got this one all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

tall_tim said:


> Much better condition than mine - though I still like it the way it is - and the mermaid is pristine on mine!


hi very nice watch to i have seen that type two when i was looking for this one all the best woody77.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

...forgot to ask, Woody: what's the size of these? (lug width and case width)

38mm without crown/18mm like the Sturmanskie it must be loosely related to?


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Draygo said:


> ...forgot to ask, Woody: what's the size of these? (lug width and case width)
> 
> 38mm without crown/18mm like the Sturmanskie it must be loosely related to?


hi lug to lug 41mm, case 41mm with crown, lug width 20mm, 14 mm wide all the best wooody77.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

woody77 said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> > ...forgot to ask, Woody: what's the size of these? (lug width and case width)
> ...


Ta!


----------

